# Found some nice LGD's...to bad I am not ready to buy



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I found some LGD's near me.
I have sen this "dog couple" before at quite a few farm auctions we have been to.
Really nice friendly dogs that are very well trained.
They are selling the pups for $200.

Too bad I don't have the money right now.

http://albany.craigslist.org/grd/2833309673.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's to bad. I bet when the time is right though...the right LGD will come along! :thumb: Those look like beautiful pups!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

I searched forever before I found another GP to add to our family...and he won't be here til monday <3 ! I can't wait to pick him up...I paid $65 for my girl (Steal of a deal) and paying 50 for the guy I'm picking up monday.


Once you get one you will be in love as they are amazing...there is always next time


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Oooh they are so cute! We already have 3 dogs though.. .we surely can't have four!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> hat's to bad. I bet when the time is right though...the right LGD will come along! :thumb: Those look like beautiful pups!


This is true... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

They are adorable, parents look great too. I would love to get one too, but two dogs is enough at the moment.....


----------

